# Night "diaper" for bedwetting?



## ArtsyHeartsy (Nov 11, 2008)

My dd is 6, she is still wetting the bed, not something we expect her to outgrow too soon since her brother still does and he's almost 12. (I hope it's before then though!)

Anyway, most cloth night "diapers" or training pants are for toddlers and preschoolers. Does anyone know of some for larger kids that a child might actually wear?

I was actually thinking that I could make her something she could wear, almost like a doubler? It seems really strange to me because it would almost be like wearing a pad, but beyond that it seems like a good idea. When she wets it's not a huge amount so I think this would help save the sheets.

I'm SOOOO tired of changing and washing sheets. Between the two of them it's at least one of them every day (sometimes more than once a night)...no matter how many times we wake them up. A dry night in this house is cause for celebration!

Thanks in advance, brainstorming welcomed!


----------



## gmvh (Nov 26, 2003)

I came here to discuss exactly the same thing! We've used Good Nites for the past few years and I'm tired of them.

For a bit we used a SnapEZ cover with prefolds in it. The cover got so stinky and the prefolds? Yikes! Big kid pee is potent stuff!

Last night I was looking at a Stacinator. They make a child size that's for 50+ pounds. I cannot figure out what to put under it. My daughter, 6, won't be impressed by a prefold. Ideally, a supersoaking pair of pullup underwear that could go under that would be great. I prefer cotton/hemp for soaking, especially with the big kid stink so it can really be washed without having to worry about dealing with plastic snaps and harming them.

Anyone know of anything? My two have been daytime dry since they were 2 so I've been away from the cloth world for most of their life!


----------



## crankpotgirls (Oct 9, 2004)

I'd love some help with this as well. My 6 year old is a big girl for her age (I think she is going to be 6'2" like her aunt!). She is 4'6" and about 90lbs and wets the bed almost nightly. I am embarressed to say that we often use disposable night time pull ups out of desparation. I would love to have 2-3 cloth pull ups for night, but I can't seem to find any large enough. I searched on Etsy but I think I came across cloth diapers for adults with diaper fetishes







. Not quite what I am looking for. Actually, I found some AIOs that I fell in love with and asked the shopkeeper if she would make some huge ones but she says she does not have a pattern big enough. Here they are: http://www.etsy.com/listing/58184260/potty-training-pants-xsmall-aio-all-in Maybe these will work for someone else. I think I linked a tiny one but she makes bigger sizes too.

I could enlist my mother-in-law to make some for me if I had a pattern and all the right materials for her but I can't seem to find anything. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## gmvh (Nov 26, 2003)

No one has a solution for our sleepy children?


----------



## crankpotgirls (Oct 9, 2004)

gmvh, I did a search about this subject on here and there have been tons of threads about it. I think I used the term "bedwetter" and a bunch of old threads came up. I wonder if it has just been asked so frequently. There are some great old threads about it and I found a link to a pattern in one of them to make a huge nighttime AIO that will fit my daughter. Here is the link, I'm going to have my mom help me make it and I think I'll see if we can do some hemp as an inner layer, as that always seemed to help back in our Cd days:
http://verybaby.com/ecom-prodshow/sl...s-pattern.html

Also, the link I added above about the Etsy shop that makes AIOs makes them in bigger sizes and she seems very reasonable in price. Only thing is that I have no idea how absorbant they are, which is pretty important when you are talking about nighttime. Here are the sizes she does:

Quote:

IF YOU NEED MORE TRAINERS, I DO TAKE ORDERS.TRAINERS COME IN XS-UP TO 26 LBS, SMALL-27-31 LBS, MEDIUM-32-36 LBS LARGE-37-42 LBS. XLARGE 38-48 LBS AND XXLARGE 48-58 LBS
It does seem like someone who is skilled at making super-absorbant AIO could have some customers. I know I would buy 2 or 3 if I could buy some by a WAHM....


----------



## PatienceAndLove (Jan 5, 2008)

I am getting some Happy Hiney Training Pants for DD (age 6).
Maybe they will work for y'all.


----------

